# AI Djent Riff Generator



## zenshin (Jul 1, 2016)

Yep, you read that right, somebody wrote an AI to generate djent/metal breakdown riffs on the fly. Enjoy 

Djenerator


----------



## BlackFalcon17 (Jul 1, 2016)

This will keep me entertained for a long time...


----------



## vertibration (Jul 1, 2016)

This is actually really sick for coming up with new riffs on your own when you have writers block. Really, really useful


----------



## bostjan (Jul 1, 2016)

Let's see...

typing typing...

...

clicking clicking...

...

more clicking...

exhale...

...

stare into space...

Alright...

click...

I now have my own Djent album!


----------



## Fretless (Jul 1, 2016)

Now if we could only download a midi copy of what we come up with. I'd be here all day crankin out digidjent


----------



## Josh Delikan (Jul 1, 2016)

The future is here. :-O


----------



## zenshin (Jul 1, 2016)

Fretless said:


> Now if we could only download a midi copy of what we come up with. I'd be here all day crankin out digidjent



I think you just came up with the next big startup idea.


----------



## Fretless (Jul 1, 2016)

zenshin said:


> I think you just came up with the next big startup idea.



I've been doing digi metal for years haha. I'll PM you in a sec


----------



## ihunda (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey plus the source code is on GitHub, perfect!
https://github.com/RossMcMillan92/djent


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Jul 1, 2016)

Holy Crap, that sounds great lol!


----------



## zenshin (Jul 2, 2016)

ihunda said:


> Hey plus the source code is on GitHub, perfect!
> https://github.com/RossMcMillan92/djent



Dear God I was getting ready to go through and see a bunch of wav files being spliced together... but that's not what I'm seeing, at least not yet. This Web Audio API is apparently way more powerful than I imagined. 

Going to spend more time perusing this source code.

EDIT:
Found the .wavs in the assets folder. Still, this is very impressive work on the AI front. Major hat tip to the dev who put this together. Quite ironic I was just reading an article from a Ruby dev ....ting all over Javascript and React... then I find this thing written purely in JS and React/Redux... ouch.


----------



## skudmunky (Jul 2, 2016)

Man this comes up with some good riffs in weird time signatures. I'll never have to write a breakdown again!


----------

